

An awesome command line tool for windows you might not know about - wyck
http://wycks.wordpress.com/2013/10/17/awesome-command-line-tool-for-window/

======
aaronem
Worth mentioning for the sake of completeness: Because it packages its own
Cygwin DLL, this cannot coexist with a proper Cygwin install. (The term
'third-party pervert' or '3pp' used to be _au courant_ on the Cygwin MLs for
this sort of packaging behavior, but it seems lately to have fallen out of
use.)

